# Anyone here ever try small bore Silhouette competition?



## weimedog (Jul 25, 2010)

What would a typical event be like...what happens from the time u get to an event to the end? 

What type of rife works for a beginner?

What shooting positions are required?

I have a kid who might want to participate..looking to see what this is all about.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Jul 25, 2010)

weimedog said:


> What would a typical event be like...what happens from the time u get to an event to the end?
> 
> What type of rife works for a beginner?
> 
> ...



Not sure how SMALL your talking....but you might try over on rimfirecentral.com....


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 28, 2010)

weimedog said:


> What would a typical event be like...what happens from the time u get to an event to the end?
> 
> What type of rife works for a beginner?
> 
> ...



Targets for metallic silhouette run from .22 rimfire up to about .54 caliber. Metallic silhouettes are also available for pellet guns.

Metallic silhouette targets for .22 long rifle can be bought at Wal-Mart. Outers and others make them.

They are tons of fun for casual target shooting and plinking. They go ping and swing or spin when hit. .22 caliber bullets disintegrate when they hit the target.


----------

